# another modified slimline



## its_virgil (Aug 9, 2010)

As many of you know I really enjoying playing around with slimline kits. I decided to make one with wooden tip, CB, and clip finial. Here is the first iteration so I know where the flaws are but wanted to show it anyway. I didn't have time to get a better picture before the neighbor boy wanted it. How could I say no..he didn't even notice the flaws. Next time I will not make a sleeve for the CB but use a solid piece of wood. Live and learn. The wood is walnut and African blackwood. All comments welcome good, bad, or indifferent.
Do a goo turn daily!
Don


----------



## Mark (Aug 9, 2010)

That's very interesting & unique. I'm looking forward to seeing V2... Nicely Done


----------



## Dustygoose (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice, I also am waiting for the remake


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 10, 2010)

Heck I am like your neighbor's kid, I would want it too...flaws and all.  I like the colors and look forward to Version 2.


----------



## fernhills (Aug 10, 2010)

looks great. Carl


----------



## johncrane (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice work Don! i like the over all look of the pen and the darker wood blends in well.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 10, 2010)

Don,
I like your style.  Great pen too.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks to all who commented. As soon as the article is published later this month I'll have it added to the library.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 10, 2010)

Don,

Nice looking pen!

Dan


----------



## Dudley Young (Aug 10, 2010)

Super nice. BZ


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 10, 2010)

Don,
You mentioned that you had used a sleeve for the CB.  Did you use a brass tube?  and why won't you use one the next time?  I have used a brass tube as a sleeve for a CB and also not used one.  I have found that the wood alone wears after a while and becomes wobbly.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Cindy,
Maybe this picture will help. The upper barrel pictured has a tube in it the entire length. I turned the CB then drilled a hole in it. I turned a tenon on the end of the upper barrel and glued the CB in place...after it was broken. :biggrin:Next time I will drill a 7mm hole, part off the end of the barrel down to the tube and glue the CB section in place and then shape the CB section. I don't know why I didn't do it that way to begin with? 
Do a good turn daily!
Don








nava1uni said:


> Don,
> You mentioned that you had used a sleeve for the CB.  Did you use a brass tube?  and why won't you use one the next time?  I have used a brass tube as a sleeve for a CB and also not used one.  I have found that the wood alone wears after a while and becomes wobbly.


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Don,
I'm glad to see that you have finally learned how to modify a Slim-Line pen. (smile)

Seriously, it is a nice pen, and should be a good article. Good job on it.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 11, 2010)

Fine looking pen.  The woods look great together.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Russ...This is another idea that probably origingated with you.:biggrin: I've learned from one of the best. Glad you are feeling back to normal and posting again. Continue to improve.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



RussFairfield said:


> Hey Don,
> I'm glad to see that you have finally learned how to modify a Slim-Line pen. (smile)
> 
> Seriously, it is a nice pen, and should be a good article. Good job on it.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 11, 2010)

Don, I'm in your camp.  I like the slimline for the same reasons.  It is cheap and fun to modify.  I don't make pens to sell, only for fun and as gifts.  

I like your pen.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks again for those who have commented and those who just looked.
Don


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well Don, I have all but quit making slimlines. I think mostly because I got tired of them and wanted to move on to the "big boy" pens. After seeing your slim, I think I'll go back and "free wheel" with few slims!

Nice work and I can't wait to see version 2.0!


----------



## bitshird (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice work Don, I really like the shape of the Nib, I need to go and look at some of your older slim lines, I seem to remember there were some nice pens.


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm just a beginner, so most of the pens I turn are slimline.  I am still turning LOTS of the "funline" cheapies and giving them away.  I'm LEARNING.  I have experimented with the shape of the pens, turning them larger than the slimline design, but that made them "wasp waisted" .  I saw a slimline someone posted here without a CB and have turned several of those.  The one I turned today had an 8 piece radially segmented blank that Jim made from his whiskey barrels.  He sent it to me in a trade, but it was only a half blank, so I turned it as the slightly longer top half and added a gaboon ebony barrel, turned smaller so it looked like the designer pen.

If I knew how to post a picture, I would show it off!  

I am beginning to branch out into the soft grip and designer line now, as I gain confidence.  I am still scared to death of the skew, but the skewchigouge is my friend!  I have finally mastered a nice CA/BLO finish, and after more than a hundred pens, I am still having fun, and that is what it is all about.

Sharon


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 12, 2010)

Sharon and others. thanks again for the comments. I have several articles on my website outlining how to modify slimline pens and make the look really unique. I will be using several of them in my demos at Both Chicago and Waco, Tx later this month. One of my demo titles is "So, that's a slimline!" Take a look at the articles and feel free to use any of the ideas and improve on them. The articles can be found at http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles
Do a good turn daily!
Don




sbwertz said:


> I'm just a beginner, so most of the pens I turn are slimline.  I am still turning LOTS of the "funline" cheapies and giving them away.  I'm LEARNING.  I have experimented with the shape of the pens, turning them larger than the slimline design, but that made them "wasp waisted" .  I saw a slimline someone posted here without a CB and have turned several of those.  The one I turned today had an 8 piece radially segmented blank that Jim made from his whiskey barrels.  He sent it to me in a trade, but it was only a half blank, so I turned it as the slightly longer top half and added a gaboon ebony barrel, turned smaller so it looked like the designer pen.
> 
> If I knew how to post a picture, I would show it off!
> 
> ...


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 12, 2010)

I went by Woodworker's source yesterday and showed them the mulberry burl pen I made, plus several others and they invited me to set up a table at their craft show!  I'm getting there!

I will certainly mine your site for ideas.  I have about 40 slimline kits to do!

Sharon


----------



## Willee (Aug 12, 2010)

Slimline kits have got the be the most useful of all the pen kits.
The Chrome is durable and cheap.
You can let your imagination run wild and create just about any style from that one kit.

Here is a photo of my slimline box.
As you can see I do a lot of different things to them.

Willee


----------



## Hosspen (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice! I'd "Re-iterate" If I had those skills. : )


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Willee. good to see you posting again. I carried one of your (now mine):biggrin: pool cue inlay sierras today the you sent for trade in those maple blanks from a few years back. I get nice comments on both of them each time ZI carry one.
Happy slimlining....they are fun.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Willee said:


> Slimline kits have got the be the most useful of all the pen kits.
> The Chrome is durable and cheap.
> You can let your imagination run wild and create just about any style from that one kit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lenny (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks to articles by you and Russ, I look at slimline kits in a whole new light. 
Now you have gone and added another wrinkle into the mix! 

Thanks! .... and best of luck at the demos .... I'm sure they will be very interesting!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Lenny. Some wrinkles are ok.
Don



Lenny said:


> Thanks to articles by you and Russ, I look at slimline kits in a whole new light.
> Now you have gone and added another wrinkle into the mix!
> 
> Thanks! .... and best of luck at the demos .... I'm sure they will be very interesting!


----------



## mick (Aug 13, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> Hi Cindy,
> Maybe this picture will help. The upper barrel pictured has a tube in it the entire length. I turned the CB then drilled a hole in it. I turned a tenon on the end of the upper barrel and glued the CB in place...after it was broken. :biggrin:Next time I will drill a 7mm hole, part off the end of the barrel down to the tube and glue the CB section in place and then shape the CB section. I don't know why I didn't do it that way to begin with?
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


Don, that's what I alway do...seems the easiest.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 13, 2010)

It is the easiest and the way I usually do it. But, I was using parts from an euro and zeroed in on the CB and my brain didn't let me think of the easy way. Oh well, now I have some fodder for the next deadline. I'll show 'em how it can be done easier.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



mick said:


> Don, that's what I alway do...seems the easiest.


----------



## Mrs. Texas Timbers (Aug 31, 2010)

So, like...where are the "flaws"? I want one too! Great job!


----------



## lorbay (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice work Don.

Lin.


----------



## biednick (Sep 1, 2010)

Tutorial?


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, the magazine article that covered making this pen was just recently published. I have been busy with demos at two symposiums the past two weekends. I will get the article reformated and in pdf format and put it on my website in the next day or so. Check http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles i  the next couple of days.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



biednick said:


> Tutorial?


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Slimline????*

Well, it is a very handsome pen but the only thing I *see* that is slimlne is the clip....But I suppose you used 7mm tubes, refill and transmission.  It almost seems a waste for you to buy a slimline kit to make a pen like that.  But then, maybe you don't buy kits.


----------

